# Postal I.D.



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

What is a postal I. D. ? Is it excepted as an official government I.D.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Not sure about the Postal ID but can say as a foreigner a passport is probably your only official ID. Even my bank did not know what an ACR card was.

No such thing as "official" in the PI.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

It is a government ID card and I and my wife have one it also has an expiration date that reminds I need to get a new card mines expired, the cost 7 years ago was 140 pesos.

At a bare minimum you are listed under the Philippine postal system when delivering packages and if an ID card is required it works.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

https://www.postalidph.com/


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tim_L said:


> https://www.postalidph.com/


I think you get a UMID now days.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I don’t know, my GF got a police clearance, then postal ID, NBI clearance, then her passport last year. In that order.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow what an upgrade Lol and ? I think a little ridiculous just for a postal ID Card and wants to pay over 500 pesos for this so I'll just keep my expired Postal ID card... Geez.

If I'm not mistaken eventually we all are supposed to get a National ID card you'd think the Postal ID would work and I'll bet this card is not available in all area's heck, I guess I'll go in to find out, I had to wait 10 months to get my Drivers License in plastic form.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, lol... the ultimate goal was the passport but, it never hurts to have many forms of ID. 

Yes, I heard also about the national ID card. No clue when that goes into effect. Took long enough to be able to take bio stuff for exit clearances w/o having to bounce to two locations in order to get it done.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Wow what an upgrade Lol and ? I think a little ridiculous just for a postal ID Card and wants to pay over 500 pesos for this so I'll just keep my expired Postal ID card... Geez.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken eventually we all are supposed to get a Philippine ID card you'd think the Postal ID would work and I'll bet this card is not available in all area's heck, I guess I'll go in to find out, I had to wait 10 months to get my Drivers License in plastic form.


The National ID isn't mandatory and and ever since the big DOD data breach in the U.S. I wouldn't let any government get my information. If the DOD couldn't protect my information I highly suspect the Philippine government could not keep that information secure. The information that they will be storing on their system could easily be used for the wrong purposes if their system is hacked or someone decides to sell that database. Plus it really doesn't benefit us in the first place since it's used to get government services.

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/10189...-bersales-philippine-statistics-authority-psa


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Excellent Link on National ID Card*



Ram1957 said:


> The National ID isn't mandatory and and ever since the big DOD data breach in the U.S. I wouldn't let any government get my information. If the DOD couldn't protect my information I highly suspect the Philippine government could not keep that information secure. The information that they will be storing on their system could easily be used for the wrong purposes if their system is hacked or someone decides to sell that database. Plus it really doesn't benefit us in the first place since it's used to get government services.
> 
> https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/10189...-bersales-philippine-statistics-authority-psa


An excellent link for that National ID card and it appears that the card is mainly for accessing benefits so really we as expats get squat so there's really no use in getting one we have enough ID's, check-ins and renewals to deal with already.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My wife just renewed her SSS card and it was replaced by the national ID.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> ..... Even my bank did not know what an ACR card was.
> 
> .......


I'll bet they made you show it to open the account, does not mean that they knew what it was, just a box to check on the application form for opening an account for a foreigner.

I am SRRV and ACR exempt. My SRRV card says ACR exempt and I needed to call over a manager to get cable because there was a spot on the form that said to submit copy of my ACR card. Even the manager had to make a call about it to accept my SRRV card.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Ram1957 said:


> The National ID isn't mandatory and and ever since the big DOD data breach in the U.S. I wouldn't let any government get my information. If the DOD couldn't protect my information I highly suspect the Philippine government could not keep that information secure. The information that they will be storing on their system could easily be used for the wrong purposes if their system is hacked or someone decides to sell that database. Plus it really doesn't benefit us in the first place since it's used to get government services.
> 
> https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/10189...-bersales-philippine-statistics-authority-psa


It wasn't the DOD that got hacked it was the OPM which were handling all of the personnel information for the DOD and other Agencies/Departments. They had a person in charge of Info/IT Security that had NO BACKGROUND in it at all and did not know anything about it. The OPM did not even know that they had been breached until the outside company to do Penetration Testing and Analysis on the network informed them that "Hey it looks like you guys have already been hacked". That they found out about the hack. 


-InfoSec Guy


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cyberfx1024 said:


> ......
> 
> They had a person in charge of Info/IT Security that had NO BACKGROUND in it at all and did not know anything about it. .....


I love irony. A personnel office hires an unqualified guy and puts him in a position of responsibility.

Bet that they acted surprised that unqualified person equals disaster.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Ram1957 said:


> The National ID isn't mandatory and and ever since the big DOD data breach in the U.S. I wouldn't let any government get my information. .....


News flash for you my friend.

Your government and many other governments have all your personal information, what do you think happens when tey scan your passport at immigration, take a picture and thumb print?

The scanned info includes all the printed data and more, it is then matched up with your travels in and out of the country and in your home country can be easily linked to all other data bases that they have on you already. I overstayed in Indonesia once, when the immigration guy showed me the screen it had every entry and exit in Indonesia plus all my personal data. (time, place and first foreign place of arrival since they had flight numbers and ferry destinations listed as well)

I once asked at a medical clinic, travel health, what inoculations I needed, With a couple clicks of a mouse the nurse was able to print out my complete immunization history starting in January 1961 when I was 5 years old. ( I remember that day, huge scary needle but I got a lemon lollipop for my trouble.)

Cross index your birthday, name, social insurance number ( social security number for you from south of the border.) and a couple other identifying numbers and big data can track just about everything you have ever done.

Privacy is an illusion in the age of computers and the ability to crunch massive amounts of data at low costs.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

*Postal ID*



mikelv49n said:


> What is a postal I. D. ? Is it excepted as an official government I.D.


See https://www.postalidph.com/


----------

